# Spinning Chair



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Just seen the auction for a spinning chair. Out of interest does anybody use one? Although they look attractive I find them extremely uncomfortable. In fact the Ashford chair is too high for me and I’m 5’7”. I usually spin in my usual easy chair. Just the right height.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

I use an office chair so it an be moved up or down to suit the wheel I am using


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a spinning chair, but it lives in the craft room and I usually spin on the back porch sitting on an old bench. I do like the narrow back so you don't bump your arms at all.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a spinning chair, also with the narrow back. Purchased at the Maryland Wool show and bought the height of chair that matched to my height. Love it.


----------



## JanetBolton (2 mo ago)

Choosing the perfect chair is extremely important, especially if you spend more than three hours a day at the table. It should also be expected that better-designed chairs will be more expensive. So the first thing to do is figure out if you need a gaming or office chair. If you are a minimalist and want your installation to look smooth, the office chair will match the look you are aiming for. The same applies to a more executive style. If you want something bold to go with your gaming rig, you can't go wrong with the gaming table. It will make you feel like a professional player. I advise you to look at the prices for eurekaergonomic.com and compare whether it is worth buying such a chair.


----------

